# For those who do a lot of cut-outs



## Broglea (Jul 2, 2013)

A question for those of you who do a lot of cut-outs. What is the best way to find people who need this service? Craigslist ads? Facebook page? Does anyone work with exterminator companies? I know JP Beeman is a licensed exterminator so I can see how he gets all those cut-out jobs.

I know at least one of the extermination company in my town poisons honeybee colonies as opposed to a cut-out. I'm thinking about approaching them and asking if they would consider sub contracting their next honeybee removal to me. Thoughts?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It has been so long ago that I actually pursued cutouts, Now, I gat way more calls than I care for. But when I was looking for them I placed fliers in hardware stores, tack shops, farm stores, grocery stores etc. First year I got 5 calls and it has increased to a point I now only take the easy stuff. The rest I leave for the hungry guys.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ask the police station to send 911 calls for bees your direction. Hit all the cities you care to drive to.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Ya, besides the above, tree trimmers, property management companies, humane societies, nature reserves etc. It's surprising who people call about bees. 
What I did is, found a good website that compares bees to wasps and told the caller to see what they have before I went out there. Saves a lot of gas!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

My first ? Is are they bright yellow. And can you send me a photo. A lot of mine come through the pres of the bee club. I to am so busy that I don't all most have time to do them.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

I use craigslist, friends, co workers and Church members mostly. I do have two pest control companies that will call me if the get calls.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Contractors who do a lot of renovation/home improvement work can be a good source too.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Just put ads in your free horse trader and such magazines saying that you want bee swarms.

That's what I do and the majority of calls I get are from people with hives in their house / shed / barn / tree near the house. People don't know the difference between a swarm and a colony already living somewhere. I would say for every real swarm call I get, 4 calls are for bees that need removed.

I've never done a removal and usually refer the people to a beekeeper in our bee club who will remove them. From what I've seen and heard, bee removals are a lot of work and many people think you should do them for free - after all, you are getting free bees and free honey.

Also, write letters to your police department, fire department, and 911 centers letting them know that you are a beekeeper and will remove swarms.

Write letters to all the local pest control companies. The majority of pest companies would rather you remove the bees than them having to spray and kill them. You might even be able to work out a deal with the pest company that they refer all honey bee calls to you and in exchange for any removals you do, you charge what the pest company would charge for killing them and give the pest company a certain percentage of the fee.


----------

